# Scruffy the deadhead from Boston



## eskimo (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking for scruffy. Met him at the Arizona regional gathering. Anyone know him?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 20, 2014)

oh yea scruffy from the gathering i know him hes a stand up fellow with his head on straight...


----------



## eskimo (Feb 20, 2014)

cantcureherpes said:


> oh yea scruffy from the gathering i know him hes a stand up fellow with his head on straight...


Haha yeah thats for sure.. do you by chance have his contanct or know where he was headed?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 22, 2014)

eskimo said:


> Haha yeah thats for sure.. do you by chance have his contanct or know where he was headed?



unfortunetly no, i was being sarcastic. ive never met this guy.


----------



## eskimo (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha well damn


----------



## Odin (Feb 22, 2014)

Yea some specifics would help maybe...


----------



## Bleu The Bunny (Jan 24, 2015)

scruffy is in washington man, where he currently resides
check olympia


----------



## pigpen (Jan 24, 2015)

this fool gives deadheads and people from boston alike bad names. i can't imagine why anyone would want to find them...


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

Lots of familiar faces seem to turn up in the pit in Harvard square during the summer ask around you may be able to find who you you're looking for ask the local crusties and punks they always have their ears to what's going down ...best of luck dude


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

Odin said:


> Yea some specifics would help maybe...


Defiantly ask around The Alston /Cambridge /Somerville area most of the crusties and punks are a pretty tight knit community best of luck finding you're friend


----------

